# 31 Million Candle Power Search Light



## beam_me_up (May 29, 2002)

Don't know how much this will sell for.....or how you could even use it...but check it out:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2108185565


----------



## SCOTT THE BADGER (May 29, 2002)

I can just imagine what the reserve is on that thing! Other than batteries in series, ( or an aircraft ), I wonder how one would power it? It would sure make a good takedown light for a squad, though.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 29, 2002)

wow. that would look great wired into my 7000 amp hour battery bank, running at 20 amps at 28 volts, I could connect a step up converter to boost my 12 volts to 24, would that be enough to power it?..mount it on a tripod and lure all the squid away from the fishing boats just off shore at night..


----------



## fracman (May 29, 2002)

Shoot, that light is nothing for an ebay auction. Try this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1733768551


----------



## Brock (May 29, 2002)

Oh to have a light that needs it's own cooling fan





Yup, Ted the light is really a 24v unit, it is just rated that way while charging, you know 14v under full charge. My guess is a 500w HID?


----------



## Grog (May 30, 2002)

Reserve met (not by me though).


----------



## beam_me_up (May 31, 2002)

Found another one.....100+ million candlepower search light:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2108839389


----------



## Chris M. (May 31, 2002)

Ooooo, I want, I want! Bright Light! Mmmm.....

Too bad I`m broke, or I`d try to get.....


Sucks being me sometimes...


----------



## hotfoot (May 31, 2002)

100 million CP!





You can actually *BUY* stuff like this on EBay? It's amazing.

Heh heh - no chance this thing would run on 2xCR123s, eh?


----------



## SCOTT THE BADGER (May 31, 2002)

Of course, you need a M48, or a M60 tank to mount it on. Does anyone know, is the first one, the helo light, a SpectraLab NightSun?


----------



## fracman (Jun 3, 2002)

How about the power source for the first light in question? 28vdc military current 20 amps? How do you get this in practice? I do have a handy generator.


----------



## Chris M. (Jun 3, 2002)

A pair of large 12 volt sealed lead acid cells will do nicely. 24 volt truck battery would do too. I have four 12v 37AH batteries here - two in series, paralelled with the other two should fire that baby up for over 2 hours.

Alas, it`s all that way overseas and too heavy for airmail or I`d be in there with a bid. Shipping on that thing would probably run to $500+ by courier and I could bartely afford the $100+ bid at present, super-bargain though that is. No, not for me this time, I`ll wait for one a bit more local.


----------



## SCOTT THE BADGER (Jun 25, 2002)

I talked to Phillipe at Secrolab today, and that light, if it is a Nightsun, would need several thousand dollars worth of ancillary equipment to make it work.


----------



## jtivat (Jun 25, 2002)

If anyone wants the Sky Tracker Kalamazoo is only 30 min from my house I can go check it out


----------



## Saaby (Jun 25, 2002)

He he he...knock on the door "Hello sir, I'd like to test drive your lights"

Anyway, you people need some ETC Elopsoidal Reflector Spots. Not 10 mil candle power by any means, but brighter than anything in your house at current...

Source Four HID

And as a side benefit...it should even run off household current! I swear, these things are BRIGHT!!


----------



## jtivat (Jun 26, 2002)

Anyway, you people need some ETC Elopsoidal Reflector Spots. Not 10 mil candle power by any means, but brighter than anything in your house at current...

Source Four HID

And as a side benefit...it should even run off household current! I swear, these things are BRIGHT!!


Yes they are, I have a lot of these at work! The 750's with a 5 Degree barrel is an awsome spotlight.


----------



## Saaby (Jun 26, 2002)

What do you do exactly...we might need to have a little eMail conversation


----------



## jtivat (Jun 26, 2002)

EDIT


----------



## Saaby (Jun 26, 2002)

Cool. Just wondered because I have done a little crew work...nothing much though.


----------



## jtivat (Jun 27, 2002)

That's cool, what type of Show was it for?


----------



## Saaby (Jun 27, 2002)

All sorts of things...mosyly plays and musicals. I usually ended up in sound controls but I liked lights better. Simple stage with 40 dimmers +House lights. Last year went from an aincent (Well...no older than I so...) 24 channel Electro Controls console to a modern (understatement) ETC Express 24/48. WOW! World of difference. That board will let you run 24 channels w/ 24 subs or 48 channels...but we couldn't use all 48 channels, shame it can't be configured for 40 channels 8 subs, but this isn't the place to squak about that I suppose







I was at KMart today and drug my dad over to the flashlights...he commented that he wanted a spot light (handheld type) I told him he should get a HID one.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 2, 2002)

Howz this for a spotlight?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1363146543



You can buy it now for only ten grand too.





Of course, it would be raining incinerated insect parts while you were using it.





Alright... seriously. You could run the Ebay chopper searchlight mentioned above with a couple of 12v batteries in series for 24v. Probably close enough to the 28v to work.

I have (believe it or not) a WWII Sherman tank heater/generator sitting under the workbench. I haven't run it for years. If it wasn't so late, I'd grab a picture of it. It's a weird unit... the two stroke cylinder hangs vertically upside down. It's LOUD when running too!

It is self starting, and all you have to do is push a large button for it to crank itself alive. (It's 24 volts only folks) It sits on big springs and bounces around. I guess the "heater" part, was it was mounted in the Sherman's hull, and the cooling fan supplied heat for the tank's interior. Presumably the exhaust was vented outside.

Mount the Ebay helecoptor light and Sherman tank genny on one of those tiny K-Mart/Walmart/Home Depot 8" wheeled trailers for a real conversation piece. That is... if you could scream loud enough to be heard above the din of that engine!


----------



## Dave Youngman (Aug 17, 2002)

Just looking at some old threads...I have to agree with Scott the Bagder. It looks like the sub spotter off a RAF Nimrod. Not only does it EAT some kind of carbon rods in an old arc light technology (like WW11 AA Spotlights) but it needs a couple of trillion volts to arc properly. You could probably buy one cheap but you'd need to borrow a NIMROD from somebody to power it properly.

Anybody heard of a MAXIBEAM?


----------



## DavidW (Aug 17, 2002)

Maxabeams look fun but expensive. Sure Fire is planning on releasing their version of HID lights. Underwater Kinetics already has theirs out. Craig at the LED Museum did a review. And McCulloch has their X990 out. Very impressive from all reports. And they're cheaper at $185 and $470.


----------

